# Sciroxx Hexadex Dosing/Frequency Question



## MidWest (May 15, 2012)

Read some great reviews on Sciroxx Hexadex and am using it as my Test in this new cycle.

I'm running Hexadex and EQ.

Wk 1 - 8 Hexadex 450mg 3x/week
Wk 1 - 14 EQ  200mg 3x/wk
Wk 8 - 14 Hexadex 450mg EOD
Wk 1 - 14 AI - Arimidex .5mg EOD
Also, using IronMags On-Cycle Support Supps this go round.

Hexadex for anyone who doesn't know is a blend of the following:

20mg Testosterone acetate
30mg Testosterone propionate
50mg Testosterone phenylpropionate
90mg Testosterone enanthate
95mg Testosterone cypionate
165mg Testosterone undecanoate

450mg/Ml in total

I'm definately going to run the EQ at 600mg per week.  200ml 3 times weekly

I'm planning on the Hexadex 3 times weekly also until week 8 then increase dose as deplicted above.  This in my mind keeps the long esters, (primarily the cyp and enanthate) at 555mg per week then phases up to 740mg per week for long esters.

Main question is are the shorter esters ok in a 3 x weekly pin routine during weeks 1 - 8 or is something that needs to looked at EOD from the get go, and look at running less than 1ml of Hexadex EOD and taper up dose rather than the longer frequency..

Hopefully my question made enough sense...  lol


Quick info on me.  This is my 4th cycle

I'm 30yo, 6'4" 235lbs 14%bf

Looking forward to, and appreciate the Feedback!


MidWest


----------



## keith1569 (May 15, 2012)

U will want to dose ed or eod with hexadex. Test ace is even a shorter ester than test prop


----------



## JCBourne (May 15, 2012)

Sciroxx = yum.

Love the labels too.

I would do eod at the min.


----------



## jitbjake88 (May 15, 2012)

I'm running hex right now, eod is fine. 3x a week will cause unstable blood levels.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 15, 2012)

i would have went with the pentadex 300 instead brother. thats the one i have and have used and it was great. it is the same but doesn't have any ace. but that still looks like a hell of a blend. good luck with it man and cycle looks gtg from my stand point.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

how would running even 2x a week have an effect on blood levels with the amount of  enanthate, cyp and undecoanate in there?? As all the short esters clear the long esters would be peaking to keep things stable...


----------



## jitbjake88 (May 15, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> how would running even 2x a week have an effect on blood levels with the amount of  enanthate, cyp and undecoanate in there?? As all the short esters clear the long esters would be peaking to keep things stable...



why not do it right.  mon..wed..fri..sun..tues.thur..sat..


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

i was just wondering bro? thats why companies make blends to lessen the amount of injections u have to do... otherwise u can just get prop or tne if you gonna do eod or ed


----------



## jitbjake88 (May 15, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> i was just wondering bro? thats why companies make blends to lessen the amount of injections u have to do... otherwise u can just get prop or tne if you gonna do eod or ed



this is true.  i just feel like i get more bang for my buck with a blend. i guess its one of those (for each their own)


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

Good stuff. Only ran SUS myself and a comp blend(which I ran eod and loved) heard nothing but good things about scirrox though


----------



## MidWest (May 15, 2012)

Cool cool.  I appreciate the feedback.  

Looking forward to this one!  Adding in an oral kickstart and backend to solidify gains.  

I'll run a log on this one.  Goal is to hit 250.  30lbs is quite doable imho.

Midwest


----------

